# Looking for Rat Shelter in Washington State (Puget Sound Area)



## OutThere129 (Dec 8, 2011)

One of my coworkers informed me that her daughter's rats had an accidental litter and is looking for a home for the babies once they are old enough to take from the mother. She initially wanted to see if I would take them but I am deploying in a couple of months and do not know how my rat sitter would feel about monitoring a group of babies for the duration of my deployment. Is there anybody in the Puget Sound Area (especially near Port Orchard, WA) that would be able to take these critters in?


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

If I was there i would but I'm Seattle and I think my fiance would kill me if I took in a hand full of babies =P Good luck! If all else fails the humane society takes them in too and are usually great with re-homing them!


----------

